# Yeah... Jack's Coming Back!



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Johnny Depp announced Pirates of the Caribbean 4 in Anaheim today..... POTC: On Stranger Tides will be released in 2011.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/32803347/ns/entertainment/


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Please no more Keira Knightly


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm in. :up:


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Please no more Keira Knightly


BLASPHEMER!!! (just my opinion, no offense intended :lol


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Fantastic. The Pirates of the Caribbean are my favorite movie series, have all on BD. Now I can't wait. Depp does a great job as Jack Sparrow,


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> Please no more Keira Knightly


As it stands right now, your wish has been granted.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

CoriBright said:


> Johnny Depp announced Pirates of the Caribbean 4 in Anaheim today..... POTC: On Stranger Tides will be released in 2011.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/32803347/ns/entertainment/


Pirates of the Caribbean 3 stunk up the screen (in my opinion) so unless they can figure out a way to bring back the magic I'd just as soon disgrace the series any further.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh, that Jack.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> Pirates of the Caribbean stunk up the screen (in my opinion) so unless they can figure out a way to bring back the magic I'd just as soon disgrace the series any further.


I loved the first one, but disliked the next two.

But, that's the problem with sequels. It seems that they are just made just for the sake of making a sequel (to capitalize on the success of the original) without any concern for a story line and to show off over-exaggerated special effects.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

DBSNewbie said:


> I loved the first one, but disliked the next two.
> 
> But, that's the problem with sequels. It seems that they are just made just for the sake of making a sequel (to capitalize on the success of the original) without any concern for a story line and to show off over-exaggerated special effects.


I think the issue w/ the sequels is that in their attempt to top the original, they focus on cranking up the non-stop action sequences and forget character development, plot, and pacing.

This is especially evident in the "Mummy" movies w/ Brendan Frasier.


----------

